# Supervisors oust American Medical Response (AMR) after 40 years of service



## MMiz (May 4, 2010)

*Texas firm wins Alameda County contract  to provide ambulance service here  *
Supervisors oust American Medical  Response (AMR) after 40 years of service

The Alameda County Board of Supervisors voted 4-0 Tuesday to replace the county's current ambulance service provider with a company from Texas.

The board's vote to negotiate a contract with Paramedics Plus of Tyler, Texas, came at the end of a four-hour hearing at which most speakers, including many paramedics, urged the county to continue to contract with American Medical Response, which is located in Greenwood Village, Colo., and has been operating in the county for nearly 40 years.

*Read more!*


----------



## Shishkabob (May 4, 2010)

Yup, heard the rumors for a while.


Paramedics Plus is essentially ETMC which handles most of east Texas... with some ugly butt green uniforms.  But I hear only good about them.


----------



## bstone (May 4, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Yup, heard the rumors for a while.
> 
> 
> Paramedics Plus is essentially ETMC which handles most of east Texas... with some ugly butt green uniforms.  But I hear only good about them.



Support from the local unions perks my interest. They might be very pro-employee. What a concept!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 4, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Yup, heard the rumors for a while.
> 
> 
> Paramedics Plus is essentially ETMC which handles most of east Texas... with some ugly butt green uniforms. But I hear only good about them.


 
Paramedics Plus???? Sounds like some kind of insurance agency. Or breakfast food. Or fitness program.h34r:

Now as for ETMC, I got to work with them some when I was in TX. Great bunch of people, but like Linuss says, the ugliest uniforms they could find. And I thought Northwest MedStar Air had some gaudy uniforms (Royal blue with silver stripes and highlights). Turns out they are pretty tame as far as air amb uniforms go.

I must say though. ETMC AirOne uniforms are nothing like the ETMC ground uniforms. Teal pants??? Come on guys! I carry teal shears. I would not want them to match my pants.


----------



## Aprz (May 4, 2010)

Bah, this just doesn't seem right to me. Hopefully everything will be okay and Paramedic Plus will execute things smoothly, but I fear the opposite.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 4, 2010)

This is an interesting development. It will be interesting to see how the transition from one company to another will occur. I would imagine that a good percentage of the ALCO AMR employees will end up being hired by the new provider.


----------



## LucidResq (May 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]KLni3wbndls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLEMTP (May 4, 2010)

Paramedics Plus is the same company that runs EMSA in Oklahoma, and Scumstar.... err.. i mean Sunstar in Florida. 


Im not a fan of them.. but hey... they efficient... at the cost of employee morale


----------



## BLSBoy (May 5, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> Paramedics Plus is the same company that runs EMSA in Oklahoma, and Scumstar.... err.. i mean Sunstar in Florida.
> 
> 
> Im not a fan of them.. but hey... they efficient... at the cost of employee morale



Yikes. Fear the System (status management)!


----------



## atropine (May 5, 2010)

paramedic plus is cool, alot of overtime and good money to be made if your willing to put in alot of time. SSM sucks though, they would be awsome if they got rid of that stupid posting stuff.


----------



## smacphee (Jun 30, 2010)

bstone said:


> Support from the local unions perks my interest. They might be very pro-employee. What a concept!



Our union decided to make their own decision on that one, without consulting employees.  We are in the process of dealing with this particular situation.


----------



## smacphee (Jun 30, 2010)

atropine said:


> paramedic plus is cool, alot of overtime and good money to be made if your willing to put in alot of time. SSM sucks though, they would be awsome if they got rid of that stupid posting stuff.



I doubt they will give us any overtime.  The bid they put in and that had already been negotiated has many flaws.  Basically, the new requirement from the county is a 8.5 minute response time, instead of the old 10 min response.  PP basically states they can respond faster than AMR currently does, with less rigs and less money.

I don't like this concept, and if they bail out of the county and AMR comes back in, I sure as hell don't want it turn into the Monterey thing


----------

